

Ask HN: Know Anyone at VideoGenie? - jyu

I've seen videogenie on a website, and I have an ecommerce site I'd like to use it on. But it's been several weeks since I submitted the beta form. Can any of you help me accelerate the process?
======
videogenieinc
Jyu - Thanks for your request, and we're really sorry about the delay in
getting back to you. We're responding as rapidly as we can to requests, and
will send you an invite as soon as we can.

In the meantime, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact
us at help [at] videogenie.com.

Thanks again for your interest.

